# من يقبل التحدي



## المغتربة (15 مارس 2007)

الموضوع سهل للغاية جداً 
هو  أن أضع تصميم من الفوتوشوب 
وعلى من يقبل التحدي ويجد نفسه قادر على التصميم 
ان يحاولو تقليدا التصميم بنفس الحركات معداء العبارات 
لكن لا بد من تقليد قالب الصورة 


ومن يجد نفسه مبدع ولديه ثقة في نفسه فل يسجل أسمه 
ومن يقف من التصميم 
هو الخاسر

العبارات تكون دعوية ياحبذا 



أنتظر من يقبل التحدي​


----------



## peace_86 (16 مارس 2007)

*سأكون متابعاً أختي المغتربة..
لكوني جاهلاً في الفتوشوب..*

أخوكِ ..


----------



## المغتربة (16 مارس 2007)

جميل وصل الجماهير قبل وصول أعضاء للتحدي ههههههههههههههههه
حسناً


----------



## peace_86 (16 مارس 2007)

ما رأيكِ لو تضعي رابط هذه الصفحة في توقيعك؟
كي يراها الجميع ..
لأني شغوف برؤية التحدي


----------



## المغتربة (16 مارس 2007)

peace_86 قال:


> ما رأيكِ لو تضعي رابط هذه الصفحة في توقيعك؟
> كي يراها الجميع ..
> لأني شغوف برؤية التحدي




اشكر لك حماسك 
ولكني أتوقع أني مسلمه لذلك تنفك رموز كثيرة لا بأس مازلت انتظر 
واشكر للمرة الثانية حماسك


----------



## peace_86 (16 مارس 2007)

صدقيني إن كمثل هذه المواضيع لا دخل لها بالمعتقدات!..
وأنا مصر أن تضعيه على توقيعك ..
وإن لم تضعيه أنتي  .. ساضعه أنا في توقيعي ..


----------



## المغتربة (17 مارس 2007)

peace_86 قال:


> صدقيني إن كمثل هذه المواضيع لا دخل لها بالمعتقدات!..
> وأنا مصر أن تضعيه على توقيعك ..
> وإن لم تضعيه أنتي  .. ساضعه أنا في توقيعي ..




أحرجتني بالفعل لكن حتى نرى
أن كلامي صواب 
فأتمنى أن لأاتضعه وأنظر من سوف يأتي لا يعقل أنه لم يراه أحد
وإن أردت وضعه فلك ذلك


----------



## pariah12 (17 مارس 2007)

اي نسخه من الفوتوشوب تستخدمين؟


----------



## pariah12 (17 مارس 2007)

اي نسخه من الفوتوشوب تستخدمين؟


----------



## peace_86 (18 مارس 2007)

ربما بسبب غياب المصممين ..


----------



## المغتربة (18 مارس 2007)

peace_86 قال:


> ربما بسبب غياب المصممين ..




ربما ماتقول صحيح
والغياب عذره معه

لكن في رأيك كم عدد الزوار 

أمر غريب 
لكن الأجابة تكون عدم وجود من يقبل التحدي وهذا ....؟




pariah12 قال:


> اي نسخه من الفوتوشوب تستخدمين؟




السابع


----------



## Moony34 (18 مارس 2007)

أنا ممكن أحاول... يعني عايز أقول اني بعرف فوتو شوب علي قدي.
يعني أنا باشتغل علي الفوتو شوب من أربعتاشر سنة بس


----------



## المغتربة (18 مارس 2007)

Moony34 قال:


> أنا ممكن أحاول... يعني عايز أقول اني بعرف فوتو شوب علي قدي.
> يعني أنا باشتغل علي الفوتو شوب من أربعتاشر سنة بس



حسناً سوف ننتظر 
إلى الغد إن لم يكن معنا أحد سوف اضع تصميم وارني أبداعك في عمل محأكأة له 
بعد ذلك انت ضع تصميم وأنا اضع محاكأة لها
لكن اود التنبيه عند إستخدام الفلاتر 
ان تسجل أسم الفلتر 
لكن الفلاتر أمور تطبيقيها تسهل فقط للمستخدم ولا تدل على الإبداع إلى في القدرة على الإستخدام
ننتظر إلى الغد


----------



## Michael (20 مارس 2007)

*نتظر لبعد غد ولنرى تصميم وعندها نرى 

وياحبذا لو تفتحى موضوع بخصوص الفوتوشوب وتشريحة لنا بشكل بسيط

سلام ونعمة*


----------

